
XPS Developer Edition “Bloatware” - nichbarry
Hello, I recently had the chance to use a Dell XPS Developer Edition - gr8 m@chine<p>However, a few things about the expserience left me saying &quot;hm&quot;<p>For example - Firefox did not come pre-installed - but Chrome and Chromium were.<p>Additionally, Ubuntu Software Center did not come pre-installed - a special edition called Ubuntu Software was installed instead - that pushed Transmission as it&#x27;s marquee app (and was otherwise faulty).<p>Have we really come full circle here? Is this old news? Has any one seen something similar?
======
smacktoward
_> Additionally, Ubuntu Software Center did not come pre-installed - a special
edition called Ubuntu Software was installed instead_

That's not because of anything Dell did. As of Ubuntu 16.04, Canonical retired
the old Ubuntu Software Center app and replaced it with a re-badged version of
GNOME Software
([https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Software](https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Software)),
which is the "Ubuntu Software" app you mention. (See
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/3017152/linux/ubuntu-16-04-lt...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/3017152/linux/ubuntu-16-04-lts-
will-dump-the-ubuntu-software-center-for-gnome-software.html) for details.)

------
Esau
Personally, regardless of the OS that it comes with, I don't consider a
computer mine until I perform a clean install. (I also like to know that my
installation media works.)

------
bizzleDawg
I got one a few weeks ago and the most crazy thing was that they install some
software which disables the windows key (super). You have to remove dell-
super-key. Something to do with licensing issues. Other than having chrome
instead of FF, I've not noticed other vendor customisations.

I'd suggest as others have that a fresh install is better!

------
moon_of_moon
it takes literally 10 minutes to wipe it, download an iso burn it to usb,
stick in the jab drive and reboot and click next a few times..

~~~
veddox
A bit longer than that in my experience, but yes, it isn't a major job. Unless
you have lot's of settings and big backups you need to bring back...

